# Pearl Izumi X-Alp Launch and X-Alp Launch Mid WRX Riding Shoes



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I ordered both the low and mid version of X-Alp Launch, the first pair I ordered was the low in a size 48, it fit large, so I ordered down on the mid and reordered the low.

Fit is good overall, normal width in the heel and midfoot, plenty of room for my toes and forefoot, these shoes fit on par with a Specialized 2FO.

The Mid and Low have very similar lasts, the low fits a little bit better through the midfoot due to BOA placement, whereas the mid has a lower BOA placement to allow for a velcro strap.

The mid fit is good, with no noticeable heel lift or chafing on the Achilles tendon as some reviewers had reported. However, cranking down on the Velcro strap can cause some initial irritation if run too snug, but I found that with break in the strap chaffs less.

I wear a size 13 in street shoes, I'd say the X-Alp Launch fit one size large.

Weight wise and overall bulk is low, this is a slim and lightweight shoe, not at all like some of the bulkier skate styled shoes. I'll give Pearl Izumi credit, the welded TPU outer is super refined and the lack of interior "absorbent" materials makes this shoe perfect for wet riding.

The Mid has a gusseted tongue and a WRX membrane, so it is more weather resistant than it's low cut cousin. I have not ridden the WRX in hot weather, but it did not seem hot when riding in mid seventies Fahrenheit. For hot weather, the low would be cooler for sure.

I took a couple hits to the foot while riding the WRX, one ankle shot which would have left a mark except the higher cut protected my ankle, the second impact was a root shot at the toe box, this one kinda' smarted, a burly toe box would have blunted it more.

Sole flex is on par with an RC, you get some mid flex that is "springy, at the midfoot the sole is supportive like you'd get with a trail running shoe that has a "rock guard", the flex under the forefoot is softer which will be helpful for hiking. Flex is similar between the mid and low. I'd say the Flex is 5-6/10, similar to a broken in RC Hellion; I consider the Northwave Clan a 10/10 stiffness.

... and now the part you were waiting for: Pedal grip

So I've been on flats for a long time, the last time I rode clips was for single speeding ~ ten years ago. I switched to flats for muni and never looked back. I've ridden most every flat shoe of worth from Five Ten, Teva, Specialized, Shimano, RC, Northwave, etc... currently riding the Northwave Clan which is nearly as stiff as a clipless shoe.

Personally, I don't think grip is a problem, I know how to ride flats and I ride with pinned pedals (Deity Components Deftrap), but some folks think the pedal and shoe should stick together like glue; those folks probably ought to be riding clipless. I like to move my feet as I ride, so a shoe that is grabby can be no bueno. Obviously, Five Ten rubber is the stickiest, but it's also the grabbiest, and it wears quickly; read as pin wear.

The sole of the X-Alp Launch is somewhere in the middle of sticky, not overly hard, not overly soft, I'd say that Goodyear and Peal Izumi figured it out and came up with a nice sole that will please most riders.

I'm riding the X-Alp Launch Mid WRX now, waiting to see how they break in before deciding on keeping or returning the lows.

These are not cheap shoes, at $160 they are one of the more expensive riding shoes, but so its most anything Peal Izumi.

EDIT: I tried the low and mid on back to back and it appears the low is slightly lower in volume through the mid foot and toe ox, hence the slightly snugger fit.

Need more volume? Get the mid.
Need less volume? Get the low.
The difference is subtle, 5-10% volume.

I’m sticking with the mid, BOA, padded ankles, more volume, I step strap, water resistant.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

I've had the low version for months. I'm riding them with DMR Vaults and find the grip to be exceptional, but I ostensibly don't have anything to compare them to as this is my first foray into MTB riding. One thing that has bothered me about them is that the front of the upper at the toe has started to pull away, likely from me flipping the pedal into position. I added some Shoe Goo to hold it together, hopefully that won't void the usually excellent PI warranty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Three good rides so far, the shoes are starting to break in.

I’m getting more last conformance so the Boa gets the shoes tighter, the velcro strap is also softening so it no longer bites into my foot.

I spent some time playing in the snow and the shoes kept my feet dry.


No noticeable pin wear, sole stiffness is unchanged.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I've got a bunch of rides in the WRX mid, yesterday I rode a long DH trail, no issues with traction, no foot soreness, and still no noticeable pin wear; I ride Deity Deftraps.

Flex is unchanged from new, they are softer than my Northwave Clan (Clan 8/10, Launch Mid WRX 5/10), but they have decent support under the foot almost like a rock shield so even though they flex and bend well when walking, they don't create pressure points on the pedal.

Compared to Five Ten and Northwave, the sole durability is far better, no chunking caused by pins.

In terms of "stickiness", I have yet to lose footing even when pounding through chunk and repetitive hits at speed.

... and after doing some distance walking in the snow, I can confirm that they are water proof.

These shoes are true to size lengthwise, but offer a fairly roomy fit; roomy enough for aftermarket insoles.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Al Fong (Oct 20, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> I ordered both the low and mid version of X-Alp Launch, the first pair I ordered was the low in a size 48, it fit large, so I ordered down on the mid and reordered the low.
> 
> Fit is good overall, normal width in the heel and midfoot, plenty of room for my toes and forefoot, these shoes fit on par with a Specialized 2FO.
> 
> ...


Outstanding review. Thanks!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

They remain my primary shoes, now that winter is here I had a chance to ride in snow and rain, feet stayed nice and toasty 👍


----------



## damiendada (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for the excellent in-depth review. I bought these shoes last month, they are the most uncomfortable shoe I have ever put on.


----------



## ben_1987 (Jul 24, 2016)

damiendada said:


> Thanks for the excellent in-depth review. I bought these shoes last month, they are the most uncomfortable shoe I have ever put on.


I found them to be similarly terrible with regards to comfort and much less grippy than 5 10s. I wore them around a dozen times hoping they’d break in but they just do not fit well and the they dig into my ankles.

Thought it was just me based on other good reviews… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Still loving these shoes, had a lot of opportunity to ride in the wet and snow, feet stayed much drier than I expected, also warmer.

Going into my second season on these shoes, wear has been minimal, so far they are my favorite shoes.

If you need, ie are looking for a shoe with super sticky rubber, these are not the shoes for you, but if you know how to keep your feet on the pedals, these shoes have good grip and good protection.


----------

